# sand swimmers as my first lizards...



## noni (Feb 4, 2007)

hi all, 

anyone got any narrow or broad banded sand swimmers? i'm looking into getting some kind of lizard that is quite small and is happy with being handled regularly.

i've got a 2ft fishtank which i'd like to put to use - i'd imagine this is way too small for beardies or other bigger dragons?

i've done a search on here but not many results came up - can anyone give me some info so i can see if these guys are right for me? 

cheers,
noni


----------



## bylo (Feb 4, 2007)

i dont think there good handlers,i thought there a bit flighty
have you thought of a cunningham skink


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 4, 2007)

Sandswimmers would be a terrible choice, as would any of the geckos. As would any of the Egernia skinks (incl. cunninghams!). Sandswimmers tend to thrash, twist and drop their tails when you try to pick them up. 

You would be looking at either a central bearded dragon or a bluetongue that tolerate handling more than most species. 

-H


----------



## mickousley (Feb 4, 2007)

Jason L on this site has some he allso does central beardies which would be a beter choice
Mick


----------



## noni (Feb 4, 2007)

hmmm.... i'd read in the 'care of aussie reptiles in captivity' book by john weigel that sand swimmers are supposed to be good handlers?

beardies would have been my first choice anyway but its a matter of size of the enclosure, as i'd like to put them in the loungeroom and there's limited space. would an adult pair need a 1m long or bigger enclosure?

beardies seem to be cheekier and have more personality anyway from what i've read on here! are they high maintenance? still researching...

thanks for your help


----------



## falconboy (Feb 4, 2007)

Go for Pygmy beardies (pogona henrylawsonii), they get to approx 25-28cm total length, and although not as common as the centrals and easterns, etc, there are plenty around. A pair wouldn't need a huge enclosure.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 4, 2007)

if u want a lizard for a pet i'd say bluey or beardies if u want a lizard to look nice but not to handle cunningham skinks


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 4, 2007)

If you got a baby beardie or blue tongue it would take prob over a year to get to full size anyway...maybe by then you would be able to save up to get a bigger enclosure...?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 5, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> Sandswimmers would be a terrible choice, as would any of the geckos. As would any of the Egernia skinks (incl. cunninghams!).
> 
> -H



Not all Egernia's are bad handlers, my new Hosmers are fantastic handlers . But yes most are not to good to handle, unless you have a tight grip around their necks . Also, as said swimmers are a hands off lizard.


----------



## noni (Feb 5, 2007)

ok, beardies it is!

thanks all
noni


----------



## cris (Feb 5, 2007)

While i wouldnt recomend you get a sand swimmer for handling i have found mine are actually fairly tame lizards and will be happy to eat from your hands. They hate to be grabbed but will be happy to walk onto your hand and sit there. They are also very quick and fragile and would probably hurt themselves if they fell from a height.

Maybe netted dragons would be a better choice if you cant get a bigger enclosure, havnt kept them myself but i have heard they are OK to handle. Otherwise go for a bluey or bearded dragon as suggested.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 5, 2007)

Havn't been bitten yet Cris? hand feeding? don't wiggle your finger in front of a hungry adult , They have very sharp little teeth.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 5, 2007)

Besides the handling problem, They are very easy to look after, much easier than dragons. and would make a great first lizard.


----------



## noni (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah the handling is a big thing tho. 

i know i'll want to hug them, so want to get something that doesn't mind being hugged


----------



## cris (Feb 5, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Havn't been bitten yet Cris? hand feeding? don't wiggle your finger in front of a hungry adult , They have very sharp little teeth.



Nah havnt been bitten, mine are still small. I have seen there teeth though very monitor like as you said(i think you said that?) 
Mine are just at breeding size around 80mm SV would they be likely to breed this year assuming i have atleast 1 male and female?

Noni, NO reptiles like to be hugged, get a dog or a tree if you want something to hug


----------



## noni (Feb 5, 2007)

ah you know what i mean. just something that doesn't mind a bit of handling. Something I can take out once a week and it will sit happily on my leg for half an hour. that's all. 

and i've got a dog cris  plus some fish and spiny leaf insects and a cockatiel and a childreni...


----------



## cris (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah a beardy would be great if thats what you mean, its just some ppl actually do hug their reptiles and think that they like it.


----------



## ollieham (Feb 5, 2007)

i would say a jacky lizard because they are small, and fairly tame


----------



## JasonL (Feb 6, 2007)

chris, your swimmers will easily reach breeding size in one year, though first year are smaller and fewer clutches. They grow very fast.


----------



## cris (Feb 6, 2007)

JasonL said:


> chris, your swimmers will easily reach breeding size in one year, though first year are smaller and fewer clutches. They grow very fast.



Yeah they were 2 years old when i bought them, the ___ i bought them off didnt heat them, but they have grow noticably since i got them, i was more wondering if it would be to late in the season for them to drop any eggs?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 6, 2007)

yes. 2 years and not full grown?? mine lay first clutch in august and last in jan. clutch every 30 days, 29 day incubation.


----------



## cris (Feb 6, 2007)

JasonL said:


> yes. 2 years and not full grown?? mine lay first clutch in august and last in jan. clutch every 30 days, 29 day incubation.



Thanks, yeah i was expecting them to be full grown too, they seemed to be in good health apart from being tiny so i still got them, they were the same prices as hatchies anyway. Some of the ones i didnt buy were only about 50mm SV :shock: They are going great now they have constant food and heating.


----------



## mertle (Feb 9, 2007)

pics plz


----------



## JasonL (Feb 11, 2007)

here ya go


----------

